# TSG16: Fascist French Fried iPhones



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss iPhone 3.0, a French law that may disconnect P2P users, how Twitter will survive without ads, and a lost White House hard drive._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode sixteen of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*

Apple prepares for iPhone OS 3.0
http://www.apple.com/iphone/preview-iphone-os/

France Strikes Out: Approves Cutting People Off The Internet 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/826600-france-strikes-out-approves-cutting.html

Twitter says no to ads; So how can site survive?
http://www.computerworld.com/action...&articleId=9133347&taxonomyId=71&pageNumber=1

Hard drive with Clinton-era data missing from National Archives
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9133340

Truecrypt - free hard drive encryption
www.truecrypt.org

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

